# New black spot on tongue. Should I worry?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

At what age do dogs get "treat" spots? Neither one of mine has them, so I'm not all that knowledgeable about when and how long they can appear.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Not to worry, lots of golden's have treat spots. Actually it is a throw back to their heritage. If you go back and look at where the golden breed originated you will see that this is very common in the breed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the good words.

I am not so worried about the spot he already had, it's the new one that has just shown up. I guess I forgot to mention that he just turned 2 today, so he isn't a puppy.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Tanner's didn't show up till he was much older. It was like one day his tongue had all these black spots!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If it looks like the other one, I would say it is another treat spot. Beau's didnt appear till he was a couple of years old. Just appeared one day. If you can take a picture of them we might be able to tell you better what it might be.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

tannernoodle said:


> Tanner's didn't show up till he was much older. It was like one day his tongue had all these black spots!


That makes me feel much better!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I just noticed last week that Riley has a couple black spots way back on his tongue too. I just figured he always had them but I never noticed. From what others are saying I guess they could be fairly new.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is simply pigmentation. Which can change throughout their lifetime. They can get these spots at any time, and lose pigmentation at any time. It is perfectly normal and not to be worried about.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My Jazzy will be 4 in December and I even noticed the other day her 'treat' spot on the back of her tongue is larger and seems to have spread into an extra spot!

I would say no worries for sure!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad you were worried and sought out help but this time it is just being a good mommy and over worrying.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks to everyone! You all have made me feel much better, that's for sure. Here is are a couple of blurry pictures (can you imagine how hard it is to get him to hold still for tongue pictures, LOL?). I read cancer and started getting freaked out!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a treat spot for sure! I think he's telling you to get on the ball and more treats please!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a great thread with everyone showing their pups treat spots. You will see wide variety of shapes and spots.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30077&highlight=treat+spots


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, he is so deprived of treats that he grew a new treat spot, huh? LOL. 

Thank you everyone. I really was worried because when I looked it up all I could find is that a new spot meant cancer. That just freaked me out!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady did not get his until he was six months old.

Whenever I meet a new golden puppy owner, I warn them about the "treat spots". I read some place that it is a very common reason why new owners bring their puppies to the vets.


----------

